# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشاعر جمال الدين ابن الجزار المصري  بقلم     د فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

الشاعر جمال الدين ابن الجزار  المصري   - القسم الثاني


بقلم  د  فالح الحجية




    ابن الجزار شاعر مجيد بالفطرة  غلبت عى شعره  صيغ الشكوى وعدم الرضى فى زمن لاتنفع فيه حرفة الجزارة ولامهنة الأدب حيث بقي يعيش الحيرة بين هذه وتلك  يقول : 


أصبحت فى امرى ولا
                                         أشكو لغير الله حائر
ولكم يذكرنى الشتاء
                                            بأمره ولكم أكاسر
واللحم يقبح اأن أعود
                                           لبيعه والشعر بائر
ياليتنى لاكنت جزارا 
                                         ولاأصبحت شاعر...!!


      يتميز شعره بانه  بديع المعاني جيد التورية عذب التركيب فصيح الألفاظ  حلو النادرة، وكان  صاحب مجون وزوايد، يمدح الملوك والامراء والتجار، وكان يتزيّا بزي الكتّاب، عاش مرتزقا بالشعر ولم يكن في عصره من يقاربه في جودة النظم غير السراج الوراق، فكان فارس تلك الحلبة  في ذلك الزمن ومنه أخذوا وعلى نمطه نسجوا ومن مادته استمدوا. وكان  بينه وبين شعراء عصره مجاراة ومباراة.


 انشد الشعر بكل فنونه واغراضه وان غلب على شعره الشكوى وقد برع في استعراض شعر الشعراء القدامى وتصفيحه على صفحته ولم تكن هذه الحالة تعرف من قبل . فهو ما يسميه (شعر التحامق ) ومنه هذه الابيات على نسق معلقة امرئ القيس يقول : 


قفا نبك من ذكرى قميص وسروال
ودراعة لىّ عفا رسمها البالى


وماأنا من يبكى اسماء ان تأت
ولكننى ابكى على فقد اسمالى


ولو ان امرأ القيس رأى الذى
أكابده من فرط همى وبلبالى


لما مال نحو الخدر خدر عنيزة
ولابات الا وهو عن حبها سالى


ولى من هوى سكنى القياسر عن هوى
بتوضح فالمقراة أعظم اشغالى


ولاسيما والبرد وافى بريده
وحالى على مااعتدت من عسره حالى


ترى هل يرانى الناس فى فرجية
اجر بها تيها"على الأرض أذيالى


ويمسى عدوى غير خال من الأسى
اذا بات من امثالها بيته خالى


ولو أننى اسعى لتفصيل جبة
كفانى ولم اطلب قليلا" من المال


ولكننى أسعى لمجد بجوخة
وقد يدرك المجد المؤثل امثالى




 وقد قال الشعر في الغزل :



بذاك الفتور وهذا الهيف
يهون على عاشقيك التلف


أطرت القلوب بهذا الجمال
واوقعتها في الأسى والأسف


تكلّف بدر الدجى إذ حكى
محياك لو لم يشنه الكلف


وقام بعذري فيك العذار
واجرى دموعيَ لمّا وقف


وكم عاذل أنكر الوجد فيك
عليّ فلما رءاك اعترف


وقالوا : به صلف زائدٌ
فقلت : رضيت بذاك الصلَف


لئن ضاع عمري في مَن سواك
غراماً فإن عليك الخلف


فهاك يدي إنني تائب
فقل لي : عفى الله عما سلف


بجوهر ثغرك ماء الحياة
فماذا يضرّك لو يُرتشف


ولم أرَ من قبله جوهراً
من البهرمان   عليه صدف


أكاتم وجديَ حتى أراك
فيعرف بالحال لا مَن عرف


وهيهات يخفى غرامي عليك
بطرف همى وبقلب رجف








وكانت بينه وبين السراج الوراق مداعبة فحصل للسراج رمد فاهدى الجزار له تفاحاً وكمثرى وكتب مع هديته هذه الابيات :.


أكافيك عن بعض الذي قد فعلته
لأنّ لمولانا عليّ حقوقا


بعثت خدوداً مع نهود وأعينا
ولا غرو ان يجزي الصديق صديقا


وان حال منك البعض عما عهدته
فما حال يوم عن ولاك وثوقا


بنفسج تلك العين صار شقائقاً
ولؤلؤ ذاك الدمع عاد عقيقا


وكم عاشق يشكو انقطاعك عندما
قطعت على اللذات منه طريقا


فلا عدمتك العاشقون فطالما
اقمت لأوقات المسرّة سوقا


 كما تميز شعره بالتهكم والسخرية  المضحكة فعندما تزوج ابوه من امرأة مسنة قال :


تزوج الشيخ أبى شيخه
ليس لها عقل ولاذهن


لو برزت صورتها فى الدجى
ماجسرت تبصرها الجن


كأنها فى فرشها رمة
وشعرها من حولها قطن


وقائل قال ماسنها
فقلت مافى فمها سن 


ووصف داره التي  يسكنها فقال:


ودار خراب بها نزلت
ولكنى نزلت الى السابعة


طريق من الطرق مسلوكة
محجتها للورى شاسعة


فلافرق مابين انى اكون
بها أو أكون على القارعة


تساررها هفوات النسيم
فتصغى بلا أذن سامعة


وأخشى بها أن أقيم الصلاة
فتسجد حيطانها الراكعة


اذا ما قرأت اذا زلزلت
خشيت بأن تقرأ الواقعة..!!


وقالوهو  يصف حالة حماره:


لم أدر عيبا" فبه الا أنه
مع ذا الذكاء بقال عنه حمار


ويلين فى وقت المضيق ويلتوى
فكأنما بيديك منه سوار


ولقد تحامته الكلاب وأحجمت
عنه وفيه كل ماتختار


فرعت لصاحبه عهودا" قد مضت
لما علمن أنه جزار....


واختم بحثي بهذه القصيدة من شعره :


حكم العيون على القلوب يجوز
ودواؤها من دائهن عزيز


كم نظرة نالت بطرف فاتر
ما لم ينَله الذابل المحزوز


فحذار من تلك اللواحظ غرّة
فالسحر بين جفونها مركوز


يا ليت شعري والأماني ضلّة
والدهر يدرك طرفه ويجوز


هل لي روض تصرّم عمره
سبب فيرجع ما مضى فأفوز


وأزور من ألِفَ البعاد وحبّه
بين الجوانح والحشا مرزوز


ظبيٌ تناسب في الملاحة شخصه
فالوصف حين يطول فيه وجيز


والبدر والشمس المنيرة دونه
في الوصف حين يحرّر لتمييز


لولا تثنى خصره في ردفه
ما خلت إلا أنّه مغروز


تجفو غلالته عليه لطافة
فبحسنها من جسمه تطريز


مَن لي بدهرٍ كان لي بوصاله
سمحاً ووعدي عنده منجوز


والعيش مخضّر الجناب أنيقه
ولأوجه اللذات فيه بروز


والروض في حلل النبات كأنه
فرشت عليه دبابج وخزوز


والماء يبدو في الخليج كأنه
ظل لسرعة سيره محفوز


والزهر يوهم ناظريه إنما
ظهرت به فوق الرياض كنوز


فأقاحه ورق ومنثور الندى
درّ ونور بهاره ابريز


والغصن فيه تغازل وتمايل
وتشاغل وتراسل ورموز


وكأنما القمري ينشد مصرعاً
من كل بيت والحمام يجيز


وكأنما الدولاب زمر كلّما
غنّت وأصواب الدوالب شيز


وكأنما الماء المصفّق ضاحك
مستبشر ممّا أتى فيروز


يهنيك يا صهر النبي محمّد
يوم به للطيبين هزيز


أنت المقدّم في الخلافة مالها
عن نحو ما بك في الورى تبريز


صبّ الغدير على الألى جحدوا لظى
يوعى لها قبل القيام أزيز


إن يهمزوا في قول أحمد أنت مو
لى للورى؟ فالهامز المهموز


لم يخش مولاك الجحيم فانّها
عنه إلى غير الوليّ تجوز


أترى تمرّ به وحبّك دونه
عوذٌ ممانعة له وحروز


أنت القسيم غداً فلهذا يلتظي
فيها وهذا في الجنان يفوز






 امير البيــــان العربي
د .فالح نصيف الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز






******************************  **********

----------

